# Mutants in the UFC!!



## MMASBESTGENIUS (Nov 16, 2012)

Basically two related questions:
1. Are individuals who have a naturally occurring, highly unusual feature of their physicality which allows them an advantage in MMA allowed to compete in the UFC? 

2. Will genetically modified (ie. Potential designer babies; fetus screening techniques) humans be allowed to compete in the UFC?



To 1,
I immediately think the answer is yes, looking at Jon Jones' reach, or Anderson Silva's sexy brain. But where is the line drawn? What if someone has a bony deformity on their knee, which contrary to all the odds, turns out to enhance performance and especially the athlete's ability to _effectiveness_ his opponent gamer?

To 2,
It seems obvious yes, but again, what about when things get crazy and we can do stuff like "improve visual acuity!", or "add a bony tusk projecting from his shoulder!"? Where do you expect the line to be drawn? 

Will it just be an MMA "revolution" like we've seen as the old guard is slowly eclipsed, until its clear that natural humans can't compete anymore?


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

I hate neg repping first time posters, in fact I have never done that... and still haven't.

But you came awfully close.


----------



## MMASBESTGENIUS (Nov 16, 2012)

Imagine a bone that is slightly unusually placed in the shoulder, and positioned such that it acted as a brass knuckle on shoulder strikes. Could easily occur in nature.


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

You mean something like this?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_Sx-nGmMok


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

What is happening here? I guess everyone should be built and look exactly the same way?


----------



## evzbc (Oct 11, 2006)

I like the questions!

Even though it was out of the octagon, Warmachine changed his name so they HAD to call him that. It was a loophole. Why wouldn't people do this inside of the cage?

Chin sharpening?

Diamond implants in your elbows?

I guarantee people are trying creative things with supplements right now, so it's more a question of when will the mutated freaks show up!


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Spite said:


> I hate neg repping first time posters, in fact I have never done that... and still haven't.
> 
> But you came awfully close.


Why?

Pretty interesting thread I have to say. I think it will be way beyond our time when humans become genetically modified at birth to enhance their physical boundaries.

Years and years and years from now, it will most likely be super-humans fighting super-humans, maybe even machine-human hybrids - machines or robots that possess human emotion.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Its an interesting theory, often I wonder if either Chin reconstruction or a snip of the nerve behind the chin could keep a fighter from getting KO'd.


----------



## _CaptainRon (May 8, 2007)

Old school fan said:


> You mean something like this?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_Sx-nGmMok


The look of that game totally reminded me of this for some reason

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8frYxiQudwo

Pertaining to the original post, I'm all about progress and evolution. As the science gets better, we need to move along with it, not resist it.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Mind = ****ed.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

John8204 said:


> Its an interesting theory, often I wonder if either Chin reconstruction or *a snip of the nerve behind the chin* could keep a fighter from getting KO'd.


They would have a slight problem ever using their mouth again. The first would only make a difference if their jaw breaking was an issue. Would have no impact on them going out.


----------



## evzbc (Oct 11, 2006)

Yao Ming was selectively bred.

They literally found the two tallest people in China and made them skronk 'til Yao popped out.

Imagine if Ronda Rousey and Anderson Silva had a love child!!? That monster would armbar off it's own umbilical cord while kicking itself out of the womb!!


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Brock Lesnar + Cyborg = Super Mutant


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

John8204 said:


> Its an interesting theory, often I wonder if either Chin reconstruction or a snip of the nerve behind the chin could keep a fighter from getting KO'd.


Ok, not sure you were joking here, but the chin has only one role in a KO: It's the place where the punch lands to violently shake someones brains to unconciousness. If an electric signal was to be envolved, guys woudn't be knocked out using helmets in football and that happens a lot.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

deadmanshand said:


> They would have a slight problem ever using their mouth again. The first would only make a difference if their jaw breaking was an issue. Would have no impact on them going out.





MMA-Sportsman said:


> Ok, not sure you were joking here, but the chin has only one role in a KO: It's the place where the punch lands to violently shake someones brains to unconciousness. If an electric signal was to be envolved, guys woudn't be knocked out using helmets in football and that happens a lot.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


You two boys have something to talk about then.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

The jaw can be pushed back into a nerve cluster behind the right jaw joint causing a nervous overload. Basically you flash ko instead of suffering a concussive event. Not everyone can be koed that way though. Depends on a lot of factors.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Ok, not sure you were joking here, but the chin has only one role in a KO: It's the place where the punch lands to violently shake someones brains to unconciousness. If an electric signal was to be envolved, guys woudn't be knocked out using helmets in football and that happens a lot.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


Iv never looked it up but im pretty sure there is a nerve behind the jaw that when the jaw slams in to it is causes a person to go out cold.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

First thing I thought was bigfoot. Supersized cranium and big bones due to his condition.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

What about

siamese twins

Can they partake in a fight?? Or must they fight only other Simaese twins. The twisted not giving a **** person in me would really like to see 2 Simaese twins squaring off.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

that'd be a huge disadvantage being a siamese twin, you got 2 heads to punch and way less coordinatoin


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

rabakill said:


> that'd be a huge disadvantage being a siamese twin, you got 2 heads to punch and way less coordinatoin


For some reason i thought they had 4 arms. But i guess they only have 2.... :laugh:

No wait i am wrong again... 

Depending on where they are connected they can have 4 arms.

But yeah its obviously a huge disadvantage. Imagine someone taking the SiTwins down if they are connected back to back.

But Siamese Twins vs Siamese Twins.!! Jackpot!! Get rich the scumbaggiest way possible. But promoters will do anything if there is money to be made lol

That would only be allowed in china or something though. No way that gets sanctioned here in the states.

Pride would have done it. :confused05:


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

Idiots ITT..

the reason chin strikes KO people so badly is simply because the chin is a point of leverage, (there is no special KO nerve)when punching someone in the face, hitting the chin increases the amount of torque delivered to the jarring of the brain... concussing certain areas of the brain, specifically the cerebellum, will cause knock outs and or the loss of equilibrium...


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

dsmjrv said:


> Idiots ITT..
> 
> the reason chin strikes KO people so badly is simply because the chin is a point of leverage, (there is no special KO nerve)when punching someone in the face, hitting the chin increases the amount of torque delivered to the jarring of the brain... concussing certain areas of the brain, specifically the cerebellum, will cause knock outs and or the loss of equilibrium...


I think everyone knows that part. Your not telling us anything new. Atleast for me.

But for a long time now iv heard people say that there is a nerve that gets pinched when u get hit correctly in the jaw and it causes you to drop. Hell this is a VERY common beliefs since iv found like 3 different forums of people talking about the same thing. Not sure why someone believing this would make them an idiot.

There are alot of nerves running behind the jaw bones like the

hypoglossal nerve
vagus nerve
glossopharyngeal nerve

And probably more.

The idea is that the jaw bones hits the nerves at such force that it momentarily causes the brain to not receive the connection to these nerves and it shuts the body down. Something with interpreting it as a heart-attack.

Joe Rogan actually even talked about this nerve before during a fight.


I dont know if its true or not but its a VERY common belief nonetheless. And certainly does not make anyone stupid for believing in it. It makes sense after all.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

This thread.. wow.


Moved.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

rabakill said:


> that'd be a huge disadvantage being a siamese twin, you got 2 heads to punch and way less coordinatoin


Well siamese twins would obviously be at a disadvantage due to coordination and stuff. But when I think about the having two heads part I couldn't help thinking: if you knock one head out the other would still be able to control the body with it's brain so you would actually have to KO a siamese twin twice lol. Imagine fighting with your brothers unconscious head hanging besides you tho....not so good.
I loled hard at the pictures this discussion made in my head.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

SideWays222 said:


> I think everyone knows that part. Your not telling us anything new. Atleast for me.
> 
> But for a long time now iv heard people say that there is a nerve that gets pinched when u get hit correctly in the jaw and it causes you to drop. Hell this is a VERY common beliefs since iv found like 3 different forums of people talking about the same thing. Not sure why someone believing this would make them an idiot.
> 
> ...


That "Idiot" part was absolutely uncalled for, but the rest is correct. Leverage leads to concussion. When you hear the expression "hit on the button", don't believe it literally.

Here goes a very interesting and directly related link:

http://www.turtlepress.com/articles/what-causes-a-knockout.aspx


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> That "Idiot" part was absolutely uncalled for, but the rest is correct. Leverage leads to concussion. When you hear the expression "hit on the button", don't believe it literally.
> 
> Here goes a very interesting and directly related link:
> 
> ...


Like i said i know exactly everything about the brain trauma and The chin/leverage. But that isnt to say that there isnt more then 1 way to go lights out. I did some research on it and i found plenty of websites saying the same thing. Nothing too official though like i would have liked reading. 

Il check your link out tomorrow. Im off to bed now. Night.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

SideWays222 said:


> Like i said i know exactly everything about the brain trauma and The chin/leverage. But that isnt to say that there isnt more then 1 way to go lights out. I did some research on it and i found plenty of websites saying the same thing. Nothing too official though like i would have liked reading.
> 
> Il check your link out tomorrow. Im off to bed now. Night.


You could have saved posting this reply until after you follow that link, after your night sleep, because I trully believe this is the link you'll be looking for. I liked, anyway.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

This is great. I believe there a many whom exist in MMA already.

Dan Henderson is actually Colossus. Underneath his human flesh is metal alloy.

Pete Sells is the human form of Toad aka the mushroom in Mario Kart. Uncanny resemblance in his human head form.

BJ Penn has a perfectly spherical head equivalent to a Cabbage Patch Doll. It was made fairly indestructible for kids to play with. That is why he has a high pain threshold. His head is made of rubber. Hit it enough though and there will be some wear and tear. 

The current LHW was molded as the first black Stretch Armstrong or aka Mr. Fantastic created by radiation. Unfortunately the latter is already taken by Phil Davis.

Greg Jackson is the last remnant of the Sith.

JDS is Sloth from Goonies who has abnormal human strength.

Nick Diaz lost a chromosome at birth so he technically is a mutant.

I can go on...but this proves that they do exist.


----------

